# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  Pomozite nam oglasiti rasprodaju

## puntica

Nakon svake Rasprodaje dobijemo primjedbe e-mailom i telefonom da se nismo dobro oglasili, da ljudi nisu imali pojma da je baš tada Rasprodaja, a baš su htjeli doći i kupiti nešto i tako...
Mi se trudimo oglasiti Rasprodaju, ali ne možemo doći baš do svakoga, pa vas molimo da nam u tome pomognete

Pripremili smo plakatić za printanje. Ako imate malo vremena isprintajte ga (u boji je, ali možete ga, naravno, printati i crno-bijelo) i zalijepite na vrtiće, škole, oglasne ploče... (naravno, prije toga zatražite dopuštenje od mjerodavnih, da ne bi bilo problema  :Laughing: )

Hvala vam na pomoći  :Love: 

skoro sam zaboravila staviti link na plakatić  :Rolling Eyes: 
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&p...fjfPQ6zb&hl=en

----------


## puntica

hop

----------


## gogaa

ja šaljem linkić na jedan forum

----------


## superx

printano

----------


## bucka

ja stavljam na FB

----------


## ana.m

Hm. ja to nemrem otvoriti, otvara mi neku stranocu i traži me nekakav pasword, a ja nemam pojma kakav pasword...

----------


## mlukacin

ana moraš imati gmail acc da bi mogla pristupiti google docsima  :Smile:

----------


## Ripcord

Mogli bi ovih dana češće stavljati link na fejsu da ljudi mogu share-ati

----------


## puntica

> ana moraš imati gmail acc da bi mogla pristupiti google docsima


ma ne moraš imati gmail da bi pristupila google docsima. taj doc je u mojim dokumentima i namjestila sam da ga može vidjeti svatko tko klikne na link, ne treba se logirati
ana.m, vjerojatno si u isto vrijeme imala otvoren neki drugi account pa se malo stiltalo sve skupa. odlogiraj se iz svih accounta (gmail, yahoo, youtube itd.) pa otvori link. to sam otkrila jer sam non stop imala probleme kad bih pokušala otvoriti linkove na slike. stalno bi me tražilo da se logiram. i onda sam skužila da se trebam samo odjaviti s gmaila pa me niko više niš ne traži  :Laughing: 

hvala svima koji printate i dijelite. na fejsu je rasprodaja-event na koji možete pozvati ljude https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=191628047577146

podizat ćemo vijest ovih dana

hvala svima  :Love:

----------


## Freja

Isprintala sam ja, ana, i odnijet ću sad u naš vrtić. Ako uspiješ, možeš ti poslije odnijeti u školu.

----------


## Willow

i naš vrtić izvjesio plakat  :Klap:

----------


## superx

i naaaš

----------


## ana.m

Ja  dalje ne mogu vidjeti i isprintati, pa tak da nažalost ne mogu ni staviti na školu....Freja, buš ipak ti?

----------


## puntica

ana.m daj mi pošalji mail na puntica.roda@gmail.com pa ti u odgovor stavim plakatić, može?
ili neka freja zalijepi

----------


## Freja

Na vrtiću je. Sutra mogu i na školu.

----------


## puntica

sad je i meni reklo da ne mogu pristupiti dokumentu jer nemam dopuštenje, a u mojim dokumentima je  :Laughing: 

stavljam na rodin fejs pa će uskoro biti dostupno i onima koji ne mogu otvoriti gmail

----------


## puntica

sad je plakat i na rodinom fejsu
slobodno šerajte ili printajte ili...https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

a imate i ovdje https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=191628047577146
možete pozvati frendove  :Cool:

----------


## puntica

evo i novog plakatića, pa ako vam se printa...

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&p...3vl3c&hl=en_US

----------


## puntica

i tu je plakatić https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## Lucas

šerano :D

----------


## tina55

> i tu je plakatić https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater


podijeljeno  :Smile:

----------


## mayato

> ja stavljam na FB


i ja...

----------


## MoMo

i ja sam stavila jer imam puno prijtelja u zg pa nije zgoreg  :Smile:

----------


## puntica

*VAŽNO!!!

Ulaz* ipak nije kod Gastro Globusa nego na starom mjestu, *kod Zagrebačke banke*
na plakatima piše krivo, ali sada više nažalost ne stignemo ispraviti (i mi smo upravo saznali)  :Sad: 

ispričavamo se unaprijed ako netko bude otišao na krivi ulaz  :Sad:

----------


## puntica

nova Rasprodaja - novi plakatić

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B3R...TjRnRmJlMkpYdw

ako ga imate gdje zalijepiti...samo dajte.

thx

----------


## Svea

Ja ću zalijepiti u naš vrtić, na oglasnu ploču u Zaprešiću, možda u knjižnicu odnesem...

----------


## puntica

thx Svea

----------


## laumi

i ja sam stavila u naš vrtić

----------


## puntica

pa thx i tebi laumi  :Love:

----------


## ana.m

puntica, ja opet ne mogu otvoriti, pa mi pošalji na mail, sad ti ga stavim u poruke

----------


## puntica

evo mene opet s istom molbom  :Grin: 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

hvala svima koji će odvojiti koju minutu na printanje i ljepljenje  :Love: 

ako trebate bolju rezoluciju, pišite mi na puntica.roda@gmail.com

----------


## puntica

opet ja
ovo je divan monolog  :Laughing: 

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0ByL...1lhMk9YMWJtWlk

hvala što ćete podijeliti plakatić  :Love:

----------


## ambrosia

Evo da ne bude monolog  :Wink: 
Koliko se sjećam prošli puta je zapelo preko Face-a (znam da mrzite sigurno - trebalo bi...) ali stvarno bi trebalo zadnjih tjedan dana prije rasprodaje napraviti kao odbrojavanje  :Idea: , pa će se onda bolje skžiti (reći će ljudi a što su dosadni s tom rasprodajom - ajmo vidjeti kaj tamo ima....)
meni najviše ljudi upravo reagira na postove na Face-u i dođe na rasprodaju
 :Unsure:

----------


## puntica

hvala ti što ovo više nije monolog  :Grin: 

nemam pojma šta je prošli put bilo sa fejsom? gdje i kad je što zapelo?!

meni se čini da fejs nije problem, tko hoće tamo će sigurno vidjeti kada je rasprodaja
kao što će vidjeti i oni koji su ovdje na forumu, ili oni koji čitaju portal

'problem' su oi koji nisu baš često (ili nisu nikako) na internetu. Njima trebaju plakatići, na vidljivim mjestima (npr. u vrtićima ili domovima zdravlja), jer drugačije neće ni zna da postoji rasprodaja (osim ako im neko ne kaže)

zbog takvih vas molimo da isprintate plakatiće i na taj način nam pomognete da dođemo i do njih, i oni do nas

hvala  :Love:

----------


## ambrosia

ok - bacamo se na printanje

----------


## ambrosia

eh - da jel može i crno bijelo?

----------


## puntica

> eh - da jel može i crno bijelo?


naravno!
hvala  :Heart:

----------


## Girica

ok.

----------


## Dragonfly

Isprintala, polijepit ću po kvartu i u vrtićima. 
 :Smile:

----------


## rossa

jel moguće napraviti promjenu na plakatu ili da same prekrižimo i upišemo novi boj paviljona?

----------


## puntica

bit će sutra novi plakat pa ću ga ovdje staviti
a bit će i na fejsu
tenkju
 :Love:

----------


## rossa

oprosti što sam naporna, ali kad će plakat? idem uskoro do doktora pa da odmah zalijepim

----------


## puntica

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## spajalica

evo imamo i plakat za ST Rasprodaju, pa stavite ga di mislite da je OK ili ga samo podjelite medju poznatim
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater 
hvala  :Love:

----------

